# Jokes in Heaven



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 29, 2009)

Non Sequitur, by Wiley for October 29, 2009

Hope this link works!


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2009)

Ha!  Thinking person's humor...I like it!  :asian:


----------



## K-man (Oct 29, 2009)

Moral ... always pick the shortest queue!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2009)

Having lived amongst various religions/faiths it's easy to see how that joke would be hilariously funny... maybe not to them but as I see it oh yeah. Sheesh... dunno how many times I hear that claim of they're wrong and we're right... and what do they all ignore the most?? "Judge not lest ye be judged."


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats a good one of course if someone was following the wrong religion they wouldn't have ended up there in the first place


----------

